# Feedback on Texas Big German Shepherds



## tgoldyn (May 18, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on Sonia Griffiths and her Texas Big German Shepherds in Sandia, TX? I am considering purchasing one of her puppies but cannot find any information. Thank you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Uh oh!!!! Closed thread pending?? 

Unfortunate choice for a first post! My guy is 116 lb OS GSD way out of spec for a GSD. 

Top of my head, if your looking for a family pet, most likely you do OK with them. But they are "over selling" there dogs! A OS GSD is not a good working dog prospect! 

I would not want to repel down a cliff or hump a 116 lb+ of GSD into a tight spot! If you what you want is a "family pet" you most likely do fine by them but as "working dogs???" I doubt that claim! :0


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I do not know anything about this breeder but was not impressed with their website. What are you looking for in a GSD? Where are you located?


----------



## tgoldyn (May 18, 2015)

*GSD wanted*



osito23 said:


> I do not know anything about this breeder but was not impressed with their website. What are you looking for in a GSD? Where are you located?


We are located just outside of Buffalo, NY. We are looking for black and red female puppy with a normal coat that can be trained to compete in the schutzhund (Sch/VPG) arena. So an intelligent dog with good stamina. 

We hope this answers your question. Thank you for interest.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Chip18 said:


> down a cliff or hump a 116 lb+ of GSD into a tight spot! 0



Sorry, but this may the funniest auto correct fail of all time. 

OP, look for a breeder that competes in SchH. There are plenty in your area.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Chip,you're back!Been off humping that 116 lb dog?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

The topic of over-sized GSDs is a controversial topic on this forum. 

I read the over sized GSD thread before it was finally shut down.
We bought our GSD pup from a breeder who bred for temperament and health.
Our pup is 9 months and is 85 plus LBS. We did not intend on getting an over-sized dog but that is what he will be.

Over-sized GSDs are not the breed standard. 
Before purchasing a GSD that is bred to be BIG you might want to do some research and find out if OS GSDs are at a higher risk for specific health issues or have a shorter life span. You could also ask a vet.

Also You wrote that you can't find "any" info on that breeder...
I'd be suspicious of that.
Good luck.


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

The pricing seems weird to me and I wasn't impressed by the site either!
I'd pass.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Chip,you're back!Been off humping that 116 lb dog?


Lmaoooo


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Been gone for a week for my kids graduation and come back to the same old argument. 

Red and Black are west German show-line colors aren't they?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ILoveBella478 said:


> Lmaoooo


Geez I go away for a couple of days and this is what I get??

Now I know how "newbies" feel!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you want to do Schutzhund, find a breeder that titles their dogs.

Also preferably one that can spell and use proper grammar.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

We missed ya Chip!If we didn't give ya a hard time you'd think we didn't care


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, avoid all breeders who advertise for size or colour if you are interested in Schutzhund/IPO. What you are looking for is a West German Showline dog, from a breeder that trains and titles their own breeding dogs (as opposed to sending them away for training and titling, as often these titles are bought). You want a breeder that will be proud of their own dogs' accomplishments on the SchH field, has placed dogs in sport homes and working homes where the dogs are now doing and excelling in sport and work, and not spend the whole day talking about the weight of her dogs, and resting on the laurels of past champions in the pedigree. A good pedigree is nice, but it is the breeding dog in front of you that needs to be tested, and evaluated for temperament and workability. 

A couple of super informative links for a newbie looking for a GSD:

How to tell a good breeder website from a bad one | Ruffly Speaking


> This cannot be overemphasized – the website of a good breeder highlights their life with their dogs, and the accomplishments of that life, whether in the show ring or the stock pen or the field or the agility ring. Puppies are an (important) byproduct, not the focus of the site.


And a LOT of info here:

(German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

One thing on that website that can be confusing, is that the dogs are always referred to as working line. They are, in fact, as shown by the pedigrees posted, all West German SHOW lines. 

In Germany, a pure-bred GSD needs to have SchH titles in order to be bred, and for their litters to be registered, so all GSDs, show lines and working lines will have working titles to their names if bred in Germany, or an ancestry where all dogs have working titles if bred here without titles. The show lines and working lines are very distinct blood lines, and earning working titles proves that a dog meets the minimum working requirements, but it does not change the bloodlines they come from. 

Heck, my mixed-breed rescue had more titles than my working line GSD, but that didn't magically make her a working line dog - it just made her a mixed breed rescue with a lot training put into her.  

I see a lot of breeders that claim that their dogs are working lines, when they are in fact showlines - doesn't make their dogs any less capable of work, but it irks me to see this misinformation. Either as a breeder themselves, they are not clear on the distinction (and as breeders, they should be), or they push the working blood line angle to impress buyers who are new to the world of GSD bloodlines, and take it on faith. I'd rather have a breeder that is honest with me, does not take advantage of my lack of in-depth knowledge, and are comfortable enough with the dogs in their breeding program being as capable as advertised without the need to pad the dogs 'resume' to impress people.


----------

